# Unterschied zwischen Djava.library.path und Class-Path im Manifest?



## Lufti (24. Jul 2009)

Huhu Leute,

Ich dachte immer, dass es keinen Unterschied zwischen dem mit

```
java -Djava.library.path ./lib
```
und dem im Manifest gesetzten

```
Class-Path: ./lib
```
gibt.

Ich programmiere gerade ein Spiel, welches auf den Frameworks Slick2D und lwjGL aufbaut. Dabei muss mein Programm, zwei jars einbinden, welche selber je nach Betriebssystem verschiedene dll/so-Dateien laden, um die Grafikengine anzuwerfen.

Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich in meinem Manifest sowie in der Kommandozeile per Shellscript für Unix, bzw. Exe für Windows den die oben genannten Pfade gleichsetze.
Jetzt meine Frage:

*Wozu dient der Classpath und wie genau unterscheidet er sich vom Library-Path?*
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir erklären, was es mit den beiden Pfaden ausich hat.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Lufti


----------



## thE_29 (24. Jul 2009)

Der Library-path ist der Pfad wo man Libs nachlädt (also .dll, .so, etc..).
Mit System.loadLibrary("");

Der Classpath ist, wo er class Dateien oder Jar Dateien lädt!


----------



## bygones (24. Jul 2009)

wobei man auch in den Library path seine jars reinhauen kann...


----------

